# Ways to use tart rings



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I got 100 tart rings from a business closing down... It 3.25" diameter and 3/4" height

I know I won't make and sell that many tarts ... So I thought of what other desserts or pastries that I can make with the tart ring???


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

the height's a little short, but you can build individual desserts with them.  You can cut cake band acetate (I have bands that are 2" and 3" tall) to size and slip it around the base and get yourself some height for UNBAKED desserts like layered mousse cakes - use a brownie base and top with peanut butter mousse - let your imagination go and see what you come up with.


----------

